# Cow Puddle 500



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*[SIZE=3]Cow Puddle 500[/SIZE]*

I am currently working on the cow Puddle 500...and I need a show of hands. Looks like the 3rd Saturday in August. In Lewisville. ( Was going to have it here in Denton but that would entail me finishing my track by then.. nuff said). It will be at Neils wheels. and I am working on pricing with Neil now.. ( BTW locals I will be stopping down tomorrow to talk to Neil.. ) Neil is a really nice guy and has a excellent track to run on...I have 6 drivers coming from Denton 3 Adults three under 10.

Here are some thoughts...This is ******* country.. so we should run stock cars lol.. I vote for tyco x2 440's because I have a ton of them and I will be supplying all the Denton drivers so makes it easy for me.. NO upgrades and ya you could cheat cuz I wouldn''t know the diff. lol. .But I will ask Neil to do a quick tech inspection. Entry will be Cost! no additional fees. I will take care of race prizes and drinks snacks etc my way of saying hey lets have some fun.. So who's in? Is the date Ok? The class? If not I am a open book for suggestions.


Dave


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Dave, Dave, Dave, dem ******** drunkened eyes can't keep up wit dem fast cars, run some tjets........
sooner or later the tjet bug will bite you Dave, then its all over, you'll be selling all them super fast, room crosser, hit the wall and can't find the wing, check under the washer or dryer I think it went there:::cars.
LOL, cow puddle 500.


----------



## Lightningrod (Oct 23, 2005)

Sounds like fun. I would like to attend. I have plenty of whatever kinda cars that you guys can agree on.


----------

